# Cable TV Outage



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

There was an outage in just the cable TV service last night for several hours (Internet and phone were not affected). Today several channels are pixelating. I tried unplugging the DTA converter and also re-setting from the cable Web site. These procedures didn't help. I hate to ask for a srvice call since if they have to send a tech out, there's a $50 fee. If I call in the problem, they will just re-hash the troubleshooting I've already done. Any idea why just some channels pixelate and anything else I can try?


----------



## Pecos (Sep 25, 2020)

It is irritating, and this happens to us from time-to-time. We have found that complaining about it yielded very little.  We just ride it out by watching a different channel or retreating to the sunroom where we read or talk. It seems that this happens most when we are particularly interested in something.

Our oldest dog prefers that we sit quietly in the evening and read or talk. Our youngest dog would rather we watch TV.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2020)

Spectrum, our cable has had outages in several states lately. Our tv was off and on several times.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2020)

Will they charge you for an outage related issue? Direct TV never has outages. I hated my cable as it was out at least one day per month. The only problem with the dish is storms knocking out reception only for a few minutes.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Will they charge you for an outage related issue? Direct TV never has outages. I hated my cable as it was out at least one day per month. The only problem with the dish is storms knocking out reception only for a few minutes.


I wish that my location would allow a clear shot at the satellite, unfortunately tall trees would block the signal.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

Some reasons stated here are exactly why I stay with cable. I also heard that dish has fewer available channels than cable.


----------

